# Bucking....how and why??



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

hey okay so my horse sometimes is really random and bucks. today he had one of his random days and my trainer had me running poles and i only did it once and she wanted me to do it one more time and i didnt even get down to start the weave. like at the first part where you just run strait down well i ran down and whenever i sat down and used my inside leg he started bucking and they were not his normal buck once he really popped and kicket out high. its not that i cant stay on but i kept having to start over. i would correct him the second he did it and then go back and do it again. does anybody have any suggestions about how to fix this?? i have a rodeo sunday and i would really love to not have him buck lol
any advice is welcome!


----------



## RebelsRose (Jul 15, 2007)

Could it be that his back is sore or incorrect saddle fitting??? I'm sorry I have no advice on how to keep a buck out of him....


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

RebelsRose said:


> Could it be that his back is sore or incorrect saddle fitting??? I'm sorry I have no advice on how to keep a buck out of him....


ya its crazy becaue he is perfectly sound! we had him worked on by a chiro a while ago but he is perfectly sound and i had my saddle checked and it fits him too,....i think more than anything he is just a butt head lol so what do you do to get a sour attitude away? :evil:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Turn his head & also do circles, it's hard for horses to buck on an arc.


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Turn his head & also do circles, it's hard for horses to buck on an arc.


okaye! thanks! im going to try everything. so far i have stopped and backed him up the 2nd he does it that didnt work and then i jerked him down and that didnt work either so i guess its just a matter of trail and error lol


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I had a horse that would do the same thing...I had turned the third barrel about halfway to the timer and she just blew up (I managed to stay on), The anouncer gave me a score of 74... 

Im not sure why she did it but she would do it once and awhile at home too, After a few times I could start to feel her getting ready to buck so i would try to make her run out of it... if she still got a buck out on me I would make her pay for it by making her do extra work- circles, running, etc... she learned that it is more work to buck then to just do what was asked of her. it took some time though. Good Luck!!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

He could just be sour from the work. How often do you give him down time? Let him be a horse or take him for a trail ride - anything but arena work?


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> He could just be sour from the work. How often do you give him down time? Let him be a horse or take him for a trail ride - anything but arena work?


that was his first time back in the arena in 2weeks and when i do work him in the arena its only like twice a week. i give him lots and lots of down time....we go on trail rides..ride bareback...do something different like jumping ....go swimming in the lake ect


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

Angel_Leaguer said:


> I had a horse that would do the same thing...I had turned the third barrel about halfway to the timer and she just blew up (I managed to stay on), The anouncer gave me a score of 74...
> 
> Im not sure why she did it but she would do it once and awhile at home too, After a few times I could start to feel her getting ready to buck so i would try to make her run out of it... if she still got a buck out on me I would make her pay for it by making her do extra work- circles, running, etc... she learned that it is more work to buck then to just do what was asked of her. it took some time though. Good Luck!!!


well since i couldnt get him to stop bucking at that last pole so i took him back up and put him in the round pen and schooled him a little more you know the thing were they go 3 around with out breaking?? thats what i did with him and he did latch on to me so i let him quit today i just rode bareback around and tomorrow i was gonna go to the lake but i have a rodeo on sunday do you think i should work him tomorrow ???


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

okay this is kinda weird to ask but  

do you think he could just be ermmm "gassy' and needs to buck to get it out of him? i was at a rodeo a while back and this girls horse bucket her off at the first barrel and he was tooting while bucking! my mom said he was tooting a lot before he started bucking.

and today when i turned him out he galloped down the chute which he usually doesnt do (usually just lopes and trots down) s he galloped down the chute and once he got into the pasture he just kept galloping and bucking like crazy!! and of course tooting! 

do do you think he just wanted to bucking because he was a little gassy or i was thinking that maybe in the pasture today he just wanted to pop his back or something??
it is sooo not him he never just goes on a "fun run" in the pasture so this was very odd!


----------



## rockydq (Mar 1, 2008)

You said it was his first time back in the arena after a few weeks? Maybe he is just fresh. When I start working my horses on barrels after they've been "laid off" for a bit, they usually get fresh once they get running and warmed up a bit, but after a few times around the arena they've gotten all the spunk out.


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

rockydq said:


> You said it was his first time back in the arena after a few weeks? Maybe he is just fresh. When I start working my horses on barrels after they've been "laid off" for a bit, they usually get fresh once they get running and warmed up a bit, but after a few times around the arena they've gotten all the spunk out.


i have also thought that! i hope its true...he does tend to be a consistent bucker lol

i have a rodeo sunday so hopefully he gets it out of his system by then :roll:


----------



## DollyGirl (Jul 1, 2008)

my trainer said never to pull them up. Always when they start to buck push them really hard forward then stop and back. It worked for my clydesdale!! Good Luck!!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

My horse isnt use to being ridden so today I got on her bareback with with just a rope halter and reins... I tried to reposition myself and spoked her...Lets just say I hit the dirt ,HARD

Maby your horse just got exited or spooked ?


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

DollyGirl said:


> my trainer said never to pull them up. Always when they start to buck push them really hard forward then stop and back. It worked for my clydesdale!! Good Luck!!



omg I clydesdale !!!!! That would really hurt to get bucked off...


----------



## DollyGirl (Jul 1, 2008)

[quote="omg I clydesdale !!!!! That would really hurt to get bucked off...[/quote]

Ya!!! My mom and dad got pitched off!!!! lol!! :lol: Wasn't funny then but it is now!! I've never got bucked of of him but I fell of of him at a gallop!! And he's really fast for a big horse!! lol


----------

